# Help with speaker placement



## bigdawg56 (Nov 1, 2008)

hi i built some inwall mtm with a offset tweeter i know for the fronts the tweeter should face in but what about the sides should they be in or out or should i just do them in a straight line. boxes are installed i just need to cut out the baffles and the wife wants the wall drywalled back up so im pressed for time thanks in advance for your help


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am not entirely sure what you are asking. Most speaker have the offset tweeter and then the speakers are all centered in a line. Does that answer your question?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Inwall speakers require a totally different setup. The inwalls that are of good quality generally have a tweeter than can swivel about 10 degrees so that it can be aimed at the listening positions. This helps a lot with the placement issues that often plague them.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Assuming they're on the side walls, I'd suggest aiming them toward the front if you're putting them close to the rear wall, or toward the rear if there's a lot of distance to the next perpendicular surface. 
Frank


----------



## DENphotog (Dec 11, 2008)

So uhhhhh everyone is pretty much stating what you're supposed to do with tweeter positioning at any time... Aim them at the listening position, doesn't matter how you do it, just aim the tweeters toward where you're going to be sitting and you'll be fine.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

DENphotog said:


> So uhhhhh everyone is pretty much stating what you're supposed to do with tweeter positioning at any time... Aim them at the listening position, doesn't matter how you do it, just aim the tweeters toward where you're going to be sitting and you'll be fine.


For the surrounds its best to shoot them over the heads of the listening area but for the mains and center you want to do that for sure.


----------



## bigdawg56 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your input i will be aiming them closer to the listner but over head


----------

